# Whole Home DVR



## DolphinGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

After I pay the set-up fee and the cost of any new DVRs or receivers, is the total cost to have Whole Home DVR $3.00 per month? Is this on top of the other HD fees I already pay? I don't have to pay the Advanced Receiver Fee ($20) as well, do I?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The $3 is on top of the DVR fee and HD Access fee. All these fees are per account, and many have gotten the $10 hd fee waived with autopay.

There is also the $6 fee for each box, which is credited back for the primary receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DolphinGirl said:


> After I pay the set-up fee and the cost of any new DVRs or receivers, is the total cost to have Whole Home DVR $3.00 per month? Is this on top of the other HD fees I already pay? *I don't have to pay the Advanced Receiver Fee ($20) as well, do I?*


This fee covers: the DVR fee, the HD fee, & the MRV fee.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Forgot that the fees weren't broken out anymore for new subscribers.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

So if I already am paying those fees on my three current HD DVRs, then all I will pay extra is the $3 for Whole Home?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep!


----------

